# Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM



## sori1987 (12. Oktober 2016)

*Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst mal habe ich hier schon länger mitgelesen und muss mich bedanken für die Unmengen an Infos, die man hier für den PC Zusammenbau bekommt. Eine Sache, die ich leider bei meinem ersten Eigenbau-PC nicht bedacht habe, ist allerdings RAM Single Channel vs. Dual Channel und so habe ich leider einen einzelnen RAM-Riegel (Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 16GB) bestellt. Vielleicht hätte ich die Zusammenstellung hier doch absegnen lassen sollen...

Das System wird ein i5-6500 oder i5-6600k mit einer GTX 1070 an einem 4k Monitor (ich weiß, dafür ist die GTX 1070 eigentlich nicht wirklich geeignet, aber ich bin höchstens Gelegenheitszocker, spiele wenn dann Dota (da reicht die Karte locker) und bin gerne bereit, falls ich was Anderes spiele auch mal die Details runterzustellen).

Da die Katze ja gewissermaßen schon im Sack ist (konnte die Bestellung bei Mindfactory nicht mehr ändern), ist meine Frage an die Experten hier, ob es nötig/lohnend ist, den RAM Riegel zurückzuschicken und ein 2 Riegel Kit zu bestellen oder ob die Unterschiede beim Gaming ohnehin nicht signifikant werden. In einigen Benchmarks zum Single vs. Dual Channel RAM beim Gaming hatte ich erstaunliche Ergebnisse gefunden, nämlich dass es praktisch keinen Unterschied macht, so lange man an einer dedizierten Grafikkarte sitzt. Ich nehme an das liegt daran, dass da ohnehin im Wesentlichen nur der Arbeitsspeicher der dedizierten Grafikkarte genutzt wird?

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja noch jemand weitere Einsichten geben. Danke!


----------



## Guru4GPU (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Wenn du nur Dota 2 spielst sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, wenn du es aber ohne großen Aufwand schaffen solltest den 16er Stick gegen zwei 8er auszutauschen wäre das natürlich noch besser


----------



## flotus1 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Zu diesem Thema wirst du einen Haufen scheinbar widersprüchliche Benchmark-Ergebnisse finden. Die Kurzversion: spielt man im GPU-Limit (GPU voll ausgelastet, somit CPU nicht voll gefordert) hat selbst single-channel praktisch keinen Einfluss auf die Framraten. Spielt man hingegen im CPU-Limit kann der Unterschied durchaus beachtlich sein. Im Link werden nur verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten verglichen. Stell dir einfach vor der RAM so wie er bei dir konfiguriert ist müsste bei "DDR4-1066" eingeordnet werden.

DDR3-/DDR4-RAM 2016: Test, Vergleich, Kaufberatung und Bestenliste [September]

Da wir alle Perfektionisten sind kann ich dir auch nur raten auf 2x8GB zu tauschen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Der theoretische Verlust ist die halbe Bandbreite.

Ind er Praxis schwankt es zwischen "macht nichts aus" (bei nicht bandbreitenlimitierten Situationen) bis "kostet viel Leistung" (bei bandbreitenlimitierten Situationen) - eine Pauschalantwort gibts da nicht - tendentiell ist der Leiustungsverlust umso größer je CPU-lastiger das Spiel ist, sprich bei ARMA3 wird der Verlust sehr viel größer sein als beim Witcher3.

Vorschlag: benutze deinen einen Riegel vorerst alleine, denn bei einer Konfiguration aus 6600K und GTX1070 wirst du normalerweise keine ernsten Performanceprobleme haben wenn nicht immer alles zwingend auf Ultra sein muss in 4K - und die CPU wird in 4K auch meist eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.

Wenn du dann irgendwann wieder 70e angespart hast kaufste dir den Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 16GB einfach nochmal und steckst ihn daneben. Dann haste mit 32GB RAM genug Arbeitsspeicher für lange zeit und DualChannel.


----------



## flotus1 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Da fällt mir auf: wenn es hier um einen I5-6600k geht ist eigentlich noch ein wenig mehr zu beachten als single-vs- dual-channel. Welchen Chipsatz hat denn dein Mainboard und welche Spezifikation hat der RAM genau?


----------



## sori1987 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Ok, danke erstmal für die vielen schnellen Antworten. Der Link ist interesssant (tatsächlich hatte ich ihn vorher schonmal flüchtig überflogen) - aber dort fällt trotzdem sofort auf, dass es bei 4k keinen wirklichen Unterschied zu machen scheint (klar, da GPU-limitierend). Werde vielleicht trotzdem auf Nummer sicher gehen und den Riegel gegen 2x8GB tauschen.

@flotus: Habe meine Konfiguration jetzt doch mal bei gh.de zusammengestellt  (ich hoffe ich habe nicht was vergessen hinzuzufügen)

Spiele PC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Danke Euch und viele Grüße

EDIT: Wie gesagt, obs i5-6500 oder i5-6600k wird ist noch nicht ganz klar. Vielleicht habt Ihr hier ja auch ne Empfehlung, ob der 6600k viel bringt.


----------



## flotus1 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Die Frage ob I5-6500 oder i5-6600k betrifft eigentlich das gleiche Thema. Der I5-6600k könnte übertaktet werden um ein CPU-Limit zu vermeiden/abzuschwächen.
Wenn du jetzt schon weißt dass du sowieso nur um GPU-Limit hängst oder im CPU-Limit immer noch genug FPS hast reicht dir definitiv der I5-6500. Dann braucht es aber auch kein Z170-Board, dann reicht eins mit H170-Chip.


----------



## sori1987 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Naja ich weiß halt nicht was die Zukunft bringt und ob in Zukunft vielleicht die CPU und nicht die GPU am Limit ist. Ich werde wohl nicht allzu bald wieder groß den PC upgraden, da ich wie gesagt nur relativ selten zocke (aber wenn, darf es jetzt halt auch erstmal geil sein  ). Dachte mir, dass ich für die paar Öcken mehr mit dem Z170 vielleicht ein bisschen zukunftsfähiger bin (und das ist leider auch schon bestellt, könnte ich aber natürlich auch noch zurückschicken, falls es Eurer Meinung nach gar keinen Sinn ergibt). Und wenn irgendwann die CPU am Limit ist, könnte ich dann bei dem i5 6500 durch Biosdowngrade nicht auch Non K OC machen?


----------



## sori1987 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

OK also ich hab jetzt das Kit hier bestellt, der einzelne Riegel geht dann zurück. Das war gerade relativ günstig und ist glaub ich nicht schlecht (und war da noch lieferbar, kommt also pünktlich zum WE  ):

Ballistix Tactical 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR4 2666 MT/s, Ballistix Tactical 16GB Kit DDR4 2666 MT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

So bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Ich glaube 32 GB brauche ich so bald nicht, daher ist die Variante mit erstmal 16 GB und dann einen weiteren Riegel einbauen glaub ich für mich nicht so sinnvoll.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob i5-6500 oder i5-6600k. Budget gibts so gesehen keins, ich will einfach nicht Geld für etwas ausgeben was mir keinen wirklichen Vorteil bringt ^^. Hat noch jemand einen Rat? Wie gesagt, Z170-Board ist schon bestellt, aber Non K Overclocking müsste doch ggf. auch mit dem i5 6500 gehen, oder? Ist jetzt aber vielleicht im RAM auch ein bisschen die falsche Kategorie...


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Da du für RAM mit mehr als 2133 MHz zwingend ein Z-Board brauchst was du ja auch hast gibt es keinen Grund, die Hauptfunktion des Z-Boards, die Nutzungsmöglichkeit des freien Multiplikators von K-CPUs, dir dadurch zu verbauen indem du keine K-CPU benutzt. 

Natürlich kannste auch non-K-OC machen mit nem 6500er, dabei ist aber so wenig machbar dass mans auch gleich bleiben lassen kann (den BLCK kann man nur sehr wenig anheben bis es instabil wird).

Wie gesagt - schnellen RAM und gutes Z-Board kaufen und dann eine CPU ohne "K" ist ziemlich sinnbefreit...


----------



## sori1987 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Okay dachte man könnte Non-K CPUs recht stark übertakten mit einem Trick der Ende 2015 rauskam? Siehe hier: ASRock Z170 Non-K Overclocking Guide - Overclocking.Guide

Oder habe ich da irgendwas falsch verstanden? Hab bei YouTube gesehen wie jemand den i5 6500 auf die Weise locker über 4 GHz gedrückt hat. Wenn das auch mit Biosdowngrade nicht mehr geht oder aus anderen Gründen nicht sinnvoll ist, nehme ich einfach den 6600k


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Der "Trick" ist ein künstliches Umgehen der offiziellen Sperren von Intel - was diese natürlich unterbunden haben mittlerweile.

Du kannst mit ganz speziellen BIOS-Versionen von damals auch die non-K-CPUs übertakten das stimmt, so etwas gabs auch für H-Boards die bei speziellen BIOS-Versionen den Multi anheben konnten. Das hat aber erstens zur Folge, dass viele andere Funktionen (Energiesparfunktionen, Sensoren usw.) nicht mehr funktionieren und du zwingend genau dieses mittlerweile alte BIOS nutzen musst. Zusätzlich ist es ab Win10 (theoretisch) möglich, dein OC durch ein Zwangsupdate abzuschalten (Ja, Windows Update kann theoretisch ins UEFI schreiben...), auch wenn dieser radikale Schritt bisher nicht gegangen wurde.

Kurz gesagt ja, das geht - ist aber ggf. mit erheblichen Einschränkungen verbunden und es ist nicht garantiert dass es immer so gehen wird (auch wenn ein hartes eingreifen über WU unwahrscheinlich ist).

Wenn du gerne etwas bastelst kannst du natürlich diese Variante wählen - sofern es nicht auf eine handvoll Euro ankommt würde ich aber den 6600K nehmen, dann gehts garantiert ohne tüfteln und probleme.


----------



## sori1987 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Performance-Einbuße bei Single Channel RAM*

Ok dann nehme ich wahrscheinlich einfach den 6600k und erleichtere mir das Leben damit ein bisschen . Danke für Euren Rat, hat mir sehr geholfen!

EDIT: Ist bestellt 

EDIT 2: Das Netzteil Straight Power 10 mit 400 W reicht dann aber trotzdem noch aus, auch wenn ich auch die Grafikkarte etwas übertakte, oder?


----------

